# Mom is Switching - HELP!



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Friends!

It's finally happening.
Mom wants to move _now_ from her IBM Thinkpad to a MacBook Pro.
I'm to order it for her, with complete discretion over every detail.
Want to get in on the action? Here's your chance!

I want the machine to offer her the least amount of trouble possible. I think I should order Apple Care, too, yes?

Mom wants the 17" screen, and from what I've read, and her situation, I'll get the glossy screen.

Mom is on dial-up, with no evidence of high-speed coming any time soon. Does that affect what features I should order for her machine - well, I guess I have to at least order the modem  

I will order the largest HD available, so that whatever flotsam and jetsom accumulates, it won't overwhelm her drive space for a long, long time.

I can see Mom using iPhoto extensively, and Dad is really into his DV camcorder, but he's super computer-phobic, so I can see Mom editing footage for him in iMovie.

Mom uses her computer at one location indoors, and will likely use it outside on the deck in the summer.

I don't know the newest MacBook Pros, so if you have any advice, recommendations, tips, comments, or even cautions, I'd love to hear from you before I put the MBP order in for her.

Thanks!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

I think the 17" is a great choice in this case. How old is your Mom - not in detail - not meant to offend - just that the 17" offers more latitude to magnify. She might really love an Airport. That way she could move around the house wirelessly and still use dialup if that is the only option - wireless make it easy to go out on the deck or where-ever. Makes it easy for her to find her "power spot" (see Carlos Casteneda). Also wireless lets her impress the hell out of her friends... Wireless has made computing really fun and useful for my spouse (age 50-something) in a way that hard-wired never was. I've even set up her printer wireless...


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

SoyMac said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> I will order the largest HD available, so that whatever flotsam and jetsom accumulates, it won't overwhelm her drive space for a long, long time.
> 
> ...


Don't waste your money on the largest drive. 160GB which comes with the MBP is plenty. You can easily attach an external drive in a FW800 Enclosure. This gives you two things, cheap storage, and a place for backups. Performance hit of the FW800 external versus the internal is not likely to be noticeable for what your mom and dad do.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

For the average consumer who can't be bothered to connect and disconnect external hard drives -- the proper way -- I say yes get the largest hard drive you can get in there because externals are a hassle for even a tech savvy person like me let alone the average consumer but my 160 has been plenty so far.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

If your mom wants the biggest HD possible, that OK, but for DV movies that your father is doing, I won't recommend that you use a drive slower than 5400 RPM. So, the default HD is 160 Gig and is the fastest. I would keep that one. 

The 2 things that take the most places is the iTunes library (50 gig) and my DV files in my case. I changed my HD to a 160 Gig recently (when my 80 gig crashed) and I find 160 gig to be honest, depending on the needs your mom and dad have. 

Personally, since your mom don,t look to travel with her Mac a lot, I would go with a 20" iMac with more drive capacity, but that's her choice


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

From personal experience...

Glossy look real pretty indoors. But I'll tell you, I couldn't use mine outdoors AT ALL. Not even a little bit. Just couldn't see anything... WAY too much reflection. I had to sell it because it just was not usable outdoors at all.

My 2 cents.
A7


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey, thanks, folks!

Answer: Mom = close to 70 years.

Yeah, rgray, I was thinking about getting her an Airport but didn't know if it worked okay with dial-up. Now that I know, She's gotta have it! (Hey, she's my MOM!)

dona83, I agree. Mom is not a power-user and the less plugging and unplugging, the better. Plus, their house has specific spaces and sight-lines (on the lake) and wires and external drives just wouldn't be appropriate. (But don't be surprised if I bring up an external or two for when I show Dad what he can make with his footage)

Mom's getting the 17" cuz that's what she wants!

meall, I know I would be tempted to recommend the imac too, but Mom is absolutely committed to a laptop, so that decision is already made!  

a7mc, If using the MBP outside, Mom will be sitting on a deck that's covered with a roof. Still unusable due to glare?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

SoyMac said:


> but Mom is absolutely committed to a laptop,


A laptop with wireless makes a lot of sense for the older user. They get to be where they are mst comfortable at a given time. My dad was 87 and my mother-in-law 86 (both now deceased) and having a laptop (both with toilet seat iBooks) with wireless made the difference between being able to use it and not. If they felt like staying in bed they could still manage the machines and at least read the family email and do their banking...


----------



## Mad Mac (Mar 13, 2005)

You'll have to find a last gen airport since the new 802.11n ones don't have a modem.
I just did a google search vistek still has the last gen one. Apple Airport Extreme Base Station with Modem and Antenna Port Adapters 9034777 - Vistek Canada Product Detail


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

A covered deck might be ok. It's hard to tell unless you use it in the environment. In my case, there were two areas I couldn't use it. One was outside in the sun... even in the shade (by a tree) wasn't working. I couldn't see anything. But maybe the 17" has a brighter backlight than my old laptop, so it may be less of an issue. The other spot that annoyed me was in class, where we had overhead halogens AND fluorescents. All I could see was white lights reflecting in it.

Since this is a major purchase, I'd test it out if at all possible. I know if I were spending that much, I'd get my hands on a glossy laptop and bring it into the environments to be sure. In fact, I'd probably buy the machine from Futureshop so I had a nice return policy in case it turns out to be an issue.

A7


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Mad Mac said:


> You'll have to find a last gen airport since the new 802.11n ones don't have a modem


True, but your Mum will love you for taking the trouble..  These older Airports brought the convenience of wireless to dial-up... A great idea where highspeed is not available.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Very important: Ensure that the battery calibration is done as soon as it's taken out of the box. (Full Charge: Full Discharge: Full Charge)


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Okay, everybody - good stuff - I'm taking notes! :clap:


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*"Just one more thing..."*

Another question:
Has anyone heard if Leopard will be released with Leopard-specific hardware?
Is there any reason to wait until Leopard is released before ordering Mom her MBP?

(She won't want to wait just because of the price of a Leopard software upgrade, so that's not a consideration)

Thanks!


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

I wouldn't be very surprised if faster MacBook Pros are released at about the same time as Leopard. Since the new iMac 24" has a BTO option for a 2.8 GHz Extreme mobile processor, I'd assume these would make their way into the laptops. As well, the 2.8 GHz is under-clocked; can run at 3.0 GHz. Perhaps we'll see a 3 GHz laptop in time.

... as I understand things to date.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 11, 2004)

I would be surprised if they did another update to the MBP's since they already update the specs in june. Another update to the MBP seem out of place.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Okay, friends, I'm just about to order Mom her MacBook Pro!

I have another question, though.
Mom is rural and has no high speed line option. 
But there is a highspeed wireless provider that we're thinking of.

Can anyone comment on this provider's advertised speeds?
Here's what they say, but it means nothing to techless me:

2Mb downstream / 256k upstream

Is that okay for close to 70 dollars a month?

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Who's the provider? Those specs are fine for the price. Sounds like Bell's wireless service. If the ISP says "up to 2 Mb download", she may not get those speeds. Confirm with a technician from the ISP.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Mississauga said:


> Who's the provider? Those specs are fine for the price. Sounds like Bell's wireless service. If the ISP says "up to 2 Mb download", she may not get those speeds. Confirm with a technician from the ISP.


The provider is Brockville-based RipNet.


Rental Option:

Installation with special-$249.00 (reg price- $499.00)
Rental on equipment per month-$24.95

(Specials do not apply to 1 year contracts)

Services: 

Standard Plan:
2Mb downstream / 256k upstream
5 GB transfer limit
$7.50/GB overage

$39.95+GST/Paid Monthly

Here's some of their sales pitch (which may be legitimate. I don't know  )

RipNET's wireless highspeed, however, operates off a 3.5Ghz system and is completely licensed. Because our service is NOT Wi-fi, your speeds will not vary; you are the only one that will be using the connection. Our 3.5Ghz signal provides with a private highway to the internet by using 56-bit encryption. There are 7 layers of security involved with our system. **SEE BELOW FOR FEATURES*** This provides a secure, reliable connection. Comparing RipNET's licensed wireless service to a neighbourhood network like what is used by companies like Storm or Xplornet, is like comparing apples to oranges. 

Since Mom's going from a very old IBM ThinkPad to a MacBook Pro, I'd love for her to have high speed internet to go with it. 
Whooo!


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

O Geez!
O Geez!
I was at Mom's today, and even though she doesn't have high-speed yet, she has instructed me to go ahead and order a 17" MacBook Pro for her.
The reason for the order right _now_? (so appropriate) Her MacAfee subscription renewal is up for the year in a couple of weeks, so instead of renewing, she just wants to have the Apple computer already.

What a great Christmas she's going to have!! (and me too!!! )  

Here are the basic specs of the model I'll order for her (refurb if available, shiny new if not):

2.4G Core 2 Duo (should I get her the 2.6 instead?)
2 GB RAM (I'll get more RAM elsewhere. Hello, Canada Ram!)
250 GB HD (5400 RPM)
17-inch High-Resolution Widescreen Display
USB Modem (She's still on dial-up)
Apple Care

Mom's absolutely committed to the laptop form, and she's not the kind to plug extra stuff, such as external HDs, into her machine.

Seeing above how I've configured this machine, does anyone have any comments before I click "purchase" on the Apple website?

Wow, it's finally happening!!


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Did you ever get your head around glossy vs matte screen?

I just bought a 15-inch MacBook Pro and after looking at the display reflections of the Macs with glossy screen sitting in the store, I opted for the matte screen and I'm glad I did.

I also think you need to consider some sort of backup strategy. Is there such a thing as a "wireless" hard drive - like they have wireless printers nowadays.


----------



## Isight (Oct 20, 2007)

I would get a WD eternal and upgrade my self, to save some $$$ Then I would use that extra for the 2.6 upgrade it will last your mom longer.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

krs said:


> Did you ever get your head around glossy vs matte screen?
> 
> I just bought a 15-inch MacBook Pro and after looking at the display reflections of the Macs with glossy screen sitting in the store, I opted for the matte screen and I'm glad I did.
> 
> I also think you need to consider some sort of backup strategy. Is there such a thing as a "wireless" hard drive - like they have wireless printers nowadays.


Yeah, after much research, it seems clear that a matte screen is the choice to be made.
"backup strategy" : Do you mean Mom should have a back up drive for Time Machine? I guess I could set her up with something and do it myself whenever I visit.



Isight said:


> I would get a WD eternal and upgrade my self, to save some $$$ Then I would use that extra for the 2.6 upgrade it will last your mom longer.


Do you mean get the cheap 160 GB hard drive from Apple and buy another larger HD from a third party and install it myself, and use the HD savings for the 2.6 ?


----------



## Isight (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes it is not to hard to install but it may void your coverage not sure about that. hear are the instructions. MacBook Pro 17" Core Duo Disassembly: Installing Hard Drive Replacement - MacBook Parts

This is the core duo model but it is the same. 
You can get a cheep WD 250GB drive from cosco and take it out of its case and install it if you do not need the speed of the 7200 RPM drive.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

SoyMac said:


> "backup strategy" : Do you mean Mom should have a back up drive for Time Machine? I guess I could set her up with something and do it myself whenever I visit.
> 
> 
> Do you mean get the cheap 160 GB hard drive from Apple and buy another larger HD from a third party and install it myself, and use the HD savings for the 2.6 ?


Not necessarily Time Machine - just a backup in case the internal laptop drive fails.
And since you (or your mom) were so dead against attaching anything physically to the laptop, I was thinking of a product like this one:
Tritton - TRI-WHD1120 - 120GB 54MB 802.11g Wireless NAS with Backup Utility at TigerDirect.com

As to the 2.6GHz processor. I don't think going from 2.4 to 2.6 GHz buys you much in practice.
The downside, at least theoretically, is that a faster processor will run a bit hotter and also require a bit more power, ie the battery won't last quite as long.
Don't know if there are any real life numbers for that comparing the 2.4 and 2.6 GHz MacBook Pros.

If you are really interested in getting the absolute fastest performance (which I really don't think is necessary), then you need to forget about the 5400 RPM drive and go with a 7200 RPM drive in the MacBook Pro.


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

Hmm... sounds like your mother is a very lucky gal!

2 GB of RAM and you need MORE??? Sounds crazy to me...

I would go for the smaller/quicker drive. Makes a HUGE difference when it comes to vid editing... trust me, I know firsthand! When the drive gets full of movies, dump 'em off to an external.

Oh, one more thing... GET A GLOSSY SCREEN AND YOU'RE SCREWED!! The home theatre room downstairs has these big potlites... using my dad's glossy-screened Gateway (not his primary machine, he too is a Mac user!) is almost literally hell. You're tilting the screen.. trying to get a good angle so you can actually see the screen... and don't even get me started on outdoors! My TiBook 667 with a matte screen, works better outside than the Gateway works inside!


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

How can you want a macbook pro and still be using dial up...that has to count for an oxymoron. Get a macbook and with the extra hundreds of dollars in savings buy a sweet monitor and get her some high speed internet. I can't understand why people buy pros for iphoto and imovie...its just too much computer.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> How can you want a macbook pro and still be using dial up...that has to count for an oxymoron. Get a macbook and with the extra hundreds of dollars in savings buy a sweet monitor and get her some high speed internet. I can't understand why people buy pros for iphoto and imovie...its just too much computer.


Mom wants a laptop.
Mom wants nothing plugged into it.
Mom wants a 17 inch screen.
MBP = 17 inch screen.

Like for most of us, Mom gets what she wants. She's Mom!

And also, high-speed is not yet available in Mom's rural location, but is imminent. Mom will get high-speed as soon as it's available.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SoyMac said:


> Mom wants a laptop.
> Mom wants nothing plugged into it.
> Mom wants a 17 inch screen.
> MBP = 17 inch screen.
> ...


You can't help those who don't want to be helped. 

I have in-laws who are 89 and 90, so I appreciate what you say. I love my parents in-law do death (as they are the only parents I now have, mine are gone) but some times getting them to understand the advantage of changing their technological ways can be quite frustrating and in the end, even if they would appreciate the change once they got used to it, for them, in the time they have left it just isn't worth the hassle of trying to learn new ways. Sometimes the old adage "You can't teach and old dog new tricks" is absolutely true.

All that being said I would be remiss if I did not say that you should try to convince your Mom of the virtues of having an external drive, if nothing more than for back up. Drives fail. Period. Especially laptop drives. Is it worth NOT having the hassle of a USB or Firewire cable plugged into her Macbook Pro if it means that one day she loses all her files, the memories in the digital photos etc? Your Mom is only 70 with any luck at all she has many years left ahead and in those years she stands a good chance of her drive failing and losing those memories.

If you could be guaranteed of not getting Alzheimer's by the inconvenience of taking a couple of pills a day wouldn't it be worth it? That is what a backup is for her computer, protection against the loss of memories.

Also I have to say that if you were to to get her a smaller internal drive with a faster RPM (7200) she would also have a performance boost. But that is only secondary to the main issue of backup. 

Speaking from someone who has had many drives fail over the years and who in the beginning lost irreplaceable files I implore you to try and convince her of the necessity of an external backup drive.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

screature said:


> You can't help those who don't want to be helped.


Give the guy a break. First of all, SM has stated that his Mom has been using a Whinedoze machine so she will at least be cognisant of the concept of backup. Maybe she already has some system of DVDs archive or whatever. A backup drive as a concept is best handled as a soft sell. Once she has DSL, there will be an inevitable router. When you visit, slap on a big network drive and demonstrate how easy they are to use. If she is coming off Whinedoze, her mind set re computer innovation will be negative what with Windows wonderful (XX) ) plug-and-pray system. Once she starts to develop a little fluidity with the Mac that mindset will start to open up. I kinda specialise in an older (currently ≤~83) "clientelle" and I see this all the time.

Once she starts to feel comfy with the Mac, makes a few of those movies SM talked about, she'll begin to see the kind of blood, sweat and tears investment she has in her work, and that DVDs are suddenly too small for backup.... trust me she'll come around.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

rgray said:


> Give the guy a break. First of all, SM has stated that his Mom has been using a Whinedoze machine so she will at least be cognisant of the concept of backup. Maybe she already has some system of DVDs archive or whatever. A backup drive as a concept is best handled as a soft sell. Once she has DSL, there will be an inevitable router. When you visit, slap on a big network drive and demonstrate how easy they are to use. If she is coming off Whinedoze, her mind set re computer innovation will be negative what with Windows wonderful (XX) ) plug-and-pray system. Once she starts to develop a little fluidity with the Mac that mindset will start to open up. I kinda specialise in an older (currently ≤~83) "clientelle" and I see this all the time.
> 
> Once she starts to feel comfy with the Mac, makes a few of those movies SM talked about, she'll begin to see the kind of blood, sweat and tears investment she has in her work, and that DVDs are suddenly too small for backup.... trust me she'll come around.


I didn't mean any offence, in fact I was trying to be sympathetic toward SM's situation, that is why I talked about my situation with my in-laws. When I said you can't help those who don't want to be helped I was referring to his Mom not SM. Sometimes all we can do is offer the best advice we can and then people have to go their own way is what I meant.

I don't agree that when it comes to digital data, back up should be a soft sell. It is a necessity. Drives can fail at anytime. And DVD's can only back up your data not your system. That is the beauty of using a drive, you can make a bootable back up of everything. It is analogous to why all cars now have air bags, once they were proven to save lives they became mandatory. Why do you think MacDoc has at the end of everyone of his posts, "Are you backed up? If not, why not?" In todays digital world it is a necessity.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

I do appreciate everyone's concern for Mom's back-up system. 
So I'll make it simple and just bring a drive up with me and back her files up when when I visit, and take the drive home with me. The added benefit will be the security of off-site back-up!

Having said that, even though I've been the victim of failed drives, I completely agree with Mom's choice of simplicity. The esthetics of her computer station don't lend themselves to peripherals and wires. She sits at a low, custom-built cabinet in the livingroom with views of the lake and forest. The cabinet conceals wires, printer, paper, and a lid closes over her 10 year-old ThinkPad when it's not in use. This is where visitors and family sit, so computer junk isn't appropriate. Also, Mom will not want to plug and unplug stuff as she moves from couch to chair to porch.

It will be very good!

Now, I will put together the feature list, check to see what the refurb section has, and then order for Mom her Macbook Pro. 
HooHoo!!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

screature said:


> Why do you think MacDoc has at the end of everyone of his posts, "Are you backed up? If not, why not?" In todays digital world it is a necessity.


Indeed true. But this is a lesson *WE ALL* learned by losing something....

SMs backup strategy stated above covers on most points, with the added cache that it is stored "off site".


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SoyMac said:


> I do appreciate everyone's concern for Mom's back-up system.
> So I'll make it simple and just bring a drive up with me and back her files up when when I visit, and take the drive home with me. The added benefit will be the security of off-site back-up!
> 
> Having said that, even though I've been the victim of failed drives, I completely agree with Mom's choice of simplicity. The esthetics of her computer station don't lend themselves to peripherals and wires. She sits at a low, custom-built cabinet in the livingroom with views of the lake and forest. The cabinet conceals wires, printer, paper, and a lid closes over her 10 year-old ThinkPad when it's not in use. This is where visitors and family sit, so computer junk isn't appropriate. Also, Mom will not want to plug and unplug stuff as she moves from couch to chair to porch.
> ...



Good plan SoyMac, also gives you an added reason to visit her regularly. Off site is the best. I keep meaning to get a safety deposit box to put a 2nd back up of everything off site, but haven't gotten around to it yet, hopefully some day soon. 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your Mom!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

rgray said:


> Indeed true. But this is a lesson *WE ALL* learned by losing something....
> 
> SMs backup strategy stated above covers on most points, with the added cache that it is stored "off site".


Absolutely!


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

screature said:


> Good plan SoyMac, also gives you an added reason to visit her regularly.


Depends how often SoyMac visits and even if it is often - do you really think of backing up a computer when you visit your parents?
I don't, I have other things I want to do.

I still like my suggestion of a wireless backup drive better. That way one can set up the mac to back up automatically every hour or day or week - whatever is appropriate and nobody has to think about it - the back up is there when it's needed.
A secodary back up when SoyMac visits and the back up drive off site - by all means, but if you do any amount of work on the Mac - sounded like video editing etc would be done, you can loose an awful lot of work in a few days.

Anyway - the back up strategy doesn't affect what SoyMac is buying right now.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

krs said:


> Depends how often SoyMac visits and even if it is often - do you really think of backing up a computer when you visit your parents?


How the hell long does it take to do it? Plug in the power, hit a button...???? It is not a big deal and it is a point of interaction mom/son. 



krs said:


> I still like my suggestion of a wireless backup drive better. That way one can set up the mac to back up automatically every hour or day or week - whatever is appropriate and nobody has to think about it - the back up is there when it's needed.


:yawn: :yawn: <pat on back> Yeah! Yeah! </pat on back> in a perfect world! We learn by losing! Just like you did! Life evolves. SM's strategy is FAR, FAR, FAR in excess of most peoples, so lighten up!..


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

You seem to have gotten out of bed on the wrong side this morning, raving and ranting away like that.

To me an hourly or even daily *automatic* back up is always better than a manual one every week or so that one may forget to do.
And what do you mean "You learn by losing! Just like you did!"
Your post just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry, don't want to sound like an a--hole  but I certainly hope you saw my comment about the glossy screen. If the machine is going to be used outside... you'll be sorry if you buy one...


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I wanted to say that SoyMac's parent's house sounds like a dream. Your mother's workspace sounds perfect.

I hope she enjoys her MacBook Pro!!


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

moonsocket said:


> I wanted to say that SoyMac's parent's house sounds like a dream. Your mother's workspace sounds perfect.
> 
> I hope she enjoys her MacBook Pro!!


:clap: 
I'm really happy for my parents! They aren't wealthy by any stretch of the imagination, bought a cheap cottage on a great lot 20 years ago, massaged the cottage into a permanent home, and now Mom will be able to sit on the porch, chick-a-dees looking for hand-outs landing on her MacBook Pro, and rabbits playing and posing for Mom's camera in the yard in front of her. And Dad will see what Mom does with her laptop, and maybe he'll change from Luddite-ism. But I don't mind if he doesn't. As long as they're happy!


I'm finalising ordering Mom's MBP this weekend and I'll let folks here know what transpires. In the mean time, to get Mom hyped, I'm sending her Apple reviews and articles from MacDailyNews.

I'm giddy! :lmao:


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Okay, Mom's MBP is in the channel!

I got a very good deal from MacDoc and even though I tried to source locally, MacDoc had the most enticing offer by a pretty good margin, even with shipping.

Anyway, here's my next question;
How should I go about transferring the data from Mom's 10 year-old IBM ThinkPad, to her screamin' new MBP?

Here's what's been suggested so far:

Little Machines program called Outlook2Mac
Detto Technologies® - Making You More Productive Since 1999 program called Move2Mac

Any other suggestion(s)?

Thanks!

Update: Even though Sympatico DSL is supposed to be "coming soon" to Mom's area, Xplorenet is already available and the tower is line-of-sight from Mom's.
Xplorenet's prices are VERY reasonable, lower than Sympatico. and hugely less than RipNet. 
But, from a brief search I have also seen some criticism of Xplorenet's performance, so I'll have to look into it further.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Consider copying all files to CD/DVD in their native formats. 

You could .zip (or other archive) the whole mess (to external drive, CD, DVD, cassette, whatever) and open it on the Mac. That way you would be creating a backup in case of the inevitable/unusual transfer accident like the PC crashing during transfer or whatever.. it is. You could do an ethernet TTAN* (truly tiny area network  ) and just slide 'em over. 

But, if you want to talk strategy, I'd go the DVD route (or dedicated external drive) and I would do it file by file - do your weeding COMING OFF the PC rather than GOING ONTO the Mac, if you see what I mean. And you get a much more compact backup. The Mac is a (re-born) virgin so it would be nice not to infest (infect? - possible but presently unknown) it before she even begins. It is an excellent exercise for her to (learn how to) go all through her stuff and put it all in the folder structure that the Mac apps expect (and know the reason why?), which could actually be a bigger gift to her, as well as to yourself as _de facto _support person. "Teach her to fish" so you don't have to "give her a fish" whenever some Mac issue arises. My $0.02 Canadian.

*Edit: TTAN links 2 computers with just a cable no router required. TTAN requires crossed ethernet cable - PM me and stop by and borrow mine (I'm close) - they tend to be pricey because you only need 'em when yo need 'em.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SoyMac said:


> Okay, Mom's MBP is in the channel!
> 
> I got a very good deal from MacDoc and even though I tried to source locally, MacDoc had the most enticing offer by a pretty good margin, even with shipping.
> 
> ...



WooHoo!!

Does your Mom have a router (switch)? Preferable hard wire ethernet for best speed (preferably gigabit, lol ya I know what the likely hood of that is) create a network connection and just transfer everything that way. No additional software required. 

BTW with the other products, who uses Outlook or IE on a Mac these days?


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah, of course the ethernet crossover would be best, BUT, did I mention she has a 10 year-old ThinkPad?
I am quite sure ethernet/firewire was not even invented when this machine came steaming off the conveyer belt.
(had conveyer belts been invented by then?!)
So the data will be crawling along a USB cable (I hope! Maybe PS2 is the only option!  )


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SoyMac said:


> Yeah, of course the ethernet crossover would be best, BUT, did I mention she has a 10 year-old ThinkPad?
> I am quite sure ethernet/firewire was not even invented when this machine came steaming off the conveyer belt.
> (had conveyer belts been invented by then?!)
> So the data will be crawling along a USB cable (I hope! Maybe PS2 is the only option!  )


Oh ya! Sorry I forgot that detail. It should still have an ethernet connection though, no? Even 100Mbps would beat the alternatives, wouldn't it? Ethernet has been around a long time.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

SoyMac said:


> .... (had conveyer belts been invented by then?!


Interesting historical question. Actually conveyor belts were one of the reasons for the demise of the North American Buffalo herds because the hides were considered particularly suitable for making the belts in the early days.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

screature said:


> .... It should still have an ethernet connection though, no? Even 100Mbps would beat the alternatives, wouldn't it? Ethernet has been around a long time.


Hmmm, I'll have to check that.

And rgray, how old *are* you?!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

SoyMac said:


> And rgray, how old *are* you?!


60+.... :clap: :clap:


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

rgray said:


> 60+.... :clap: :clap:


Well, come on. It's not like you roamed the plains with the buffalo. :lmao:


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

SoyMac said:


> Well, come on. It's not like you roamed the plains with the buffalo. :lmao:


Indeed! But I do read history.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> Very important: Ensure that the battery calibration is done as soon as it's taken out of the box. (Full Charge: Full Discharge: Full Charge)


MBP may arrive today! (by dogsled?)
So I'm preparing for its arrival. CubaMark, thanks for this tip.

For anyone following this thread and expecting a new MBP for your own, here's some special new-battery instructions from Apple Support:

PowerBook G4 (15-inch Double-Layer SD), MacBook (all models), MacBook Pro (all models), and MacBook Pro (17-inch) (all models)
*The battery calibration for the PowerBook G4 (15-inch Double-Layer SD) and any model of MacBook or MacBook Pro has been updated because of a new battery released with this computer.* With these computers, follow these steps to calibrate your battery:

Plug in the power adapter and fully charge your PowerBook's battery until the light ring or LED on the power adapter plug changes to green and the onscreen meter in the menu bar indicates that the battery is fully charged.
Allow the battery to rest in the fully charged state for at least two hours. You may use your computer during this time as long as the adapter is plugged in.
Disconnect the power adapter with the computer still on and start running the computer off battery power. You may use your computer during this time. When your battery gets low, you will see the low battery warning dialog on the screen.
Continue to keep your computer on until it goes to sleep. Save all your work and close all applications when the battery gets very low, before the computer goes to sleep.
Turn off the computer or allow it to sleep for five hours or more.
Connect the power adapter and leave it connected until the battery is fully charged again.
Tip: When the battery reaches "empty", the computer is forced into sleep mode. The battery actually keeps back a reserve beyond "empty", to maintain the computer in sleep for a period of time. Once the battery is truly exhausted, the computer is forced to shut down. At this point, with the safe sleep function introduced in the PowerBook G4 (15-inch Double-Layer SD) computers, the computer's memory contents have been saved to the hard drive. When power is restored, the computer returns itself to its pre-sleep state using the safe sleep image on the hard drive.

If you're not sure which model of PowerBook you have, see article 88248 to figure out which model you have.

For full page, please see:
Calibrating your computer's battery for best performance


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

SoyMac, thanks for the credit, and for the updated tip - I'll add that page to my "must-know" sheet.

Cheers,
M


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*You CAN wait too long!...*

Eeeewww! 
I was at Mom's today, and checked her ThinkPad for ports. 
Not only does she not have an ethernet port, she doesn't even have USB!
Of course there's no burner in her ThnkPad, so I guess I'll hook it up to my portable burner with a USB-PS\2 converter and burn her files for import into her new MBP.
Or maybe I should have her try to email her important data and Ill send it to her new machine.

Man, talk about doin' it Old-School! :yikes:


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

In my mind the 17" MBP is overkill for someone who isn't doing heavy graphics/video work. Spending $3000+ for someone to surf the net with dial up and use iPhoto with some basic iMovie stuff seems like a lot. But then again, my dad is the same way. He thinks he wants the most powerful machine available so he can go on his 4 regular websites, read email and run 3 programs made for use with Windows 95


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

JAGflyer said:


> In my mind the 17" MBP is overkill for someone who isn't doing heavy graphics/video work. ...


Mom wants:
1. Apple Laptop
2. 17" screen
3. equals Mom gets a MBP.

Mom gets what Mom wants cuz she's my Mom.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

SoyMac said:


> Mom wants:
> 1. Apple Laptop
> 2. 17" screen
> 3. equals Mom gets a MBP.
> ...


SM, your logic is impeccable! I hope you mum is proud.


JAGflyer said:


> In my mind the 17" MBP is overkill for someone who isn't doing heavy graphics/video work. Spending $3000+ for someone to surf the net with dial up and use iPhoto with some basic iMovie stuff seems like a lot. But then again, my dad is the same way. He thinks he wants the most powerful machine available so he can go on his 4 regular websites, read email and run 3 programs made for use with Windows 95


JF, you are confusing the concepts of "need" with "want". Your Dad is giving you a clue - listen to him. I use an MBP 15" because I have to lug it to/from campus because, part time, I impart the subtleties of statistics, probability and decision theory to students. Otherwise I would have a 17". My spouse has a 17". Portability is secondary when it involves moving from the kitchen to the porch, deck or living room. Our mortgage is paid, the kids are through school debt free, we own our cars and we eat well. We've never been what you'ld call well off but we've tried to be smart with our money. We don't go out a lot but we use our computers for everything from banking to making xmas gifts. What's a few extra dollars for a bigger screen? At our age the ability to back off the resolution a little to make the menu bar bigger is worth a few bucks. The 17" screen allows my spouse to have the crossword open in a window on one half of the screen with another window on the other half with a zillion tabs for a ton of dictionaries and reference sites. The extra power makes the pages pop and zip. Just because we're older doesn't mean that we don't think that that kind of thing is cool. My spouse enjoys the 'Wow!' factor of the big screen when showing her photos to her friends. 'Bang for buck' isn't the only analysis that counts, sonny. Efficiency sucks if it gets in the way of having some fun!!!  :clap: 

No offense intended......


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

Ah yes, the old debate of want vs. need. I don't NEED a MBP at all. I used to have an Acer laptop that I bought because "i wanted a laptop". It turned out I hardly used it since I had a powerful desktop. Since I go to school out of the city and live there I needed a good portable to be my main comp for the 3 years I will be away from home. I do all my assignments on it and it goes back and forth when I come home or go anywhere I need computer access. I wanted to try an Apple computer. I bought the base 2.2ghz MBP and the price wasn't a problem. I use my computer for mostly internet, email, word, powerpoint and music. Occasionally I use Photoshop and I run XPlane (a flight sim program for Mac). My friend runs XPlane on his base Macbook and the graphics are breathtaking. Imagine it on a MBP.  I just felt a $3000+ laptop for the OP's mother's use was overkill. 

The old saying is true "Mom gets what Mom wants".


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

JAGflyer said:


> ...
> The old saying is true "Mom gets what Mom wants".


:clap:  


And rgray, I think you nailed it perfectly there in your last post.

Update:
I've been updating Mom's MBP software here with my high-speed. The last thing I have to do is download some games for her, especially Freecell. I can't wait to show Dad the Magic Movie option in iMovie!

I'm happy with MacDoc's sales-service. Good communication, hardware advice, and follow-through the shipping process. There were a couple of minor flubs that MacDoc fixed immediately with superb and timely service (Dude -do you _ever_ sleep?!), and the price was _very_ good.

I'm a happy Momma's Boy!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Sleep...SLEEP??!! new term for me....

Our shipper has been on a rather severe diet - he has lost 60 lb  on Jenny Craig over the last few months.
We are accusing him of being distracted by hunger  never seen a grown man lip a food dish so avidly. 
..there HAS been an above average flub events not helped by having extra work with Leopard - some want it installed - some want Tiger etc etc. 

Imac configs drive us crazy 

20" 2.0 4 gig 250
or
2.4 20" 2 gig 320
or
24" 2.4 2 gig 500 
or 
24" 2.8 4 gig 320
or
2.8 24" 2 gig 500

 and every combination in between all of which we stock. Poor guy earns his pay this time of year.....

••••

Seriously tho one reason I'm up late aside from loving to watch movies my son is a type one diabetic so needs testing at night when he gets into an unstable period ( partly hormones partly 16 year old inattention )

I'm more likely to be napping at 4 pm.
Thanks for the biz and kind words.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Okay, Mom's been sick with a cold, but poking around her new machine when she's had the energy.
While sitting beside Mom, I went over the basics with her, and all seemed to go well. 
But now that I'm away and talking to her over the phone, it's apparent that the old Windows ways are deeply entrenched, so I'll have to do some intensive 1-on-1 tutorials with Mom.

In the mean time, GOOD NEWS! 
Mom is getting Sympatico - DSL high-speed, probably this week.

It's been a long time since I converted from dial-up to DSL, and I can't remember what supplies I will need to bring to Mom's once her package from Sympatico arrives.
I think I need to bring her an ethernet cable.

Can you recommend anything else?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Take the cable, and patience. Setup can be the most egregious part of the process (if you remember  ) but I have found that Sympatico support (310-fast I think it is) is pretty good if you are patient and polite as anybody should be treated. Remember your first experience of the speed of DSL v. dial-up. She is going to be blown away by being able to access sites quickly - try to go with a few URLs 'in hand' that you know relate to her interests and the rest will pretty much take care of itself. I have a lot of experience with older 'clients' and a good calm, patient Taoist attitude will go a long way to making the experience pleasurable. Take a bottle of her favourite tipple, and yours  , and plan to take some time and just walk thru a bunch of sites that would interest her - show her some of the cool bells 'n' whistles stuff you enjoy. This can be mum/son time at its best. Enjoy.... And let us know how it goes.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Well, much computing has passed, and Mom is quite attached to her MBP running Leopard. 
(She also can't believe there was life before High-Speed!)

Mom still has a question or two every week, and I can see the evidence of her Windows past as she still sometimes tries to do things the unintuitive, hard way.

However, we always laugh together when I show her the easy Mac answer to her questions.

The last obstacle to Mom getting permanently rid of her fugly ThinkPad, is that it has data on board that she occasionally uses.

If I can get all the data off Mom's ThinkPad and onto her MBP, Mom would have a completely Windows-Free existence, and one laptop instead of two!

The ThinkPad does not have Firewire.

Can you recommend a way to get Mom's data from her *Olden Dayes* Windows computer to her spiffy MacBook Pro?


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

SoyMac said:


> Well, much computing has passed, and Mom is quite attached to her MBP running Leopard.
> (She also can't believe there was life before High-Speed!)
> 
> Mom still has a question or two every week, and I can see the evidence of her Windows past as she still sometimes tries to do things the unintuitive, hard way.
> ...


soymac,

do you have an external hd with usb? if so, format a partition into fat32, drag the files to it, disconnect, plug into mac, drag over. Or, if it will fit, burn a data dvd or 2. (or use a memory stick if the data will fit on it).

hope that helps.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Two word, soymac:

THUMB. DRIVE.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Okay, keebler27 and chas_m, sounds good and simple!

Well, except for the formatting part  , but I'm sure I'll stumble through that and be successful in the end. 

Thanks!


----------

